# [fotd]: nocturnelle



## lipshock (Jan 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## amoona (Jan 10, 2007)

Even with 1 pic it looks lovely. I'm all over this look!


----------



## mistella (Jan 10, 2007)

ignore the eyebrows? they look fine to me! love the purples, your skin looks awesome


----------



## quandolak (Jan 10, 2007)

.....


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 10, 2007)

You should post more often. You have beautiful skin. Love the look!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 10, 2007)

your skin is just perfect !!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 10, 2007)

looks great


----------



## MizzMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

Well Done!!!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Jan 10, 2007)

pretty


----------



## Emmi (Jan 10, 2007)

You look soo pretty!


----------



## ben (Jan 10, 2007)

i love this look! passionate is my new favorite <3
i'd really love to see more fotds w/ your natural eye colour : 0 P


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 10, 2007)

Very good blending.


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 10, 2007)

You skin is flawless and purples look amazing on you!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 10, 2007)

Pretty!  I'm really luvin your eyes...


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

i think it looks great! and your eyebrows look great


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow, fantastic job toots and your skin is so bloody flawless!

Keep them coming!


----------



## adorkable (Jan 10, 2007)

Those colors looks awesome with your skin tone and eyes!


----------



## M (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_You should post more often. You have beautiful skin. Love the look! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ITA and I like your brows.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 10, 2007)

I love it - im glad you did post it!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 10, 2007)

Your skin is flawless, beautiful makeup, you look gorgeous!!!!  Post more often!


----------



## MissCreoula (Jan 10, 2007)

Great makeup!! You have flawless skin. Hope to see my FOTD from you.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jan 10, 2007)

very pretty, I love this look.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 10, 2007)

Aw, thank you so much everyone for all the nice compliments.  That is very sweet of you guys!  I am so nervous about posting since everyone is leagues ahead of me but you all are making me feel so welcome!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 14, 2007)

your skin is just flawless. what do you use? i love your mu


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 14, 2007)

oooh looks so pretty! & i like yr necklace.. where d'ya get it from? =)


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jan 14, 2007)

looks very pretty


----------



## mommymac (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree your skin is flawless and your e/s blending is perfect.


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 26, 2007)

those are THE most gorgoeus purples EVER!


----------



## fairytale22 (Jun 26, 2007)

You have possibly the most perfect skin ever... :O


----------



## pookus (Jun 26, 2007)

you are ALWAYS flawless!  gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2007)

gorgeous! ur skin is sooo perfect


----------



## Ariankara (Jun 26, 2007)

My god! You're so beautiful!!! I love it!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 26, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 27, 2007)

The colors are so beautiful with your skin!


----------



## natasha (Jun 27, 2007)

u look great...........


----------



## Daligani (Jun 27, 2007)

But, I don't wanna ignore the eyebrows, they're gorgeous!!!
Purples look awesome on you.. and you have _perfect_ skin


----------



## MelodyKat (Jun 27, 2007)

ur skin always looks absolutely flawless! i love it.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_i love this look! passionate is my new favorite <3
i'd really love to see more fotds w/ your natural eye colour : 0 P_

 
Me too, you are so pretty, great skin.  It would be nice to see.


----------



## saralicious (Jun 27, 2007)

b-e-a-you-tiful!
oh and your skin..absolutely flawless!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 27, 2007)

pretty


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 20, 2007)

Your skin is flawless, very NICE


----------



## fingie (Dec 22, 2007)

So pretty!


----------



## monirock (Sep 28, 2008)

it's really pretty, all of your looks are.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 15, 2008)

Where did the pic go?   I need some ideas on how to wear nocturnelle


----------



## Tia (May 21, 2009)

aw you take down your pics?? why?


----------

